
Taste graphs will transform fashion - aldamiz
https://blog.chicisimo.com/2019/04/10/taste-graphs-fashion/
======
arandr0x
I have something on the order of 20m^3 worth of clothes. I'm seriously weirded
out by how none of the "fashion tech" companies do anything regarding
appropriate outfits for the weather conditions. 50% of my outfit choosing time
is spent figuring out whether fleece works for 0C-but-windy, what the right
number of layers is for stuffy public transit, breezy outside, and chilly
office AC, and whether something is at risk of majorly embarrassing
malfunction if I run. I don't need an AI to have taste for me (thanks but I
have it we can't all be clueless-and-nerdy...), I need it to have fast,
appropriate decision-making in case my original plan falls through because of
surprise snowfall.

You're welcome to make a startup based on that idea ;) up here in Canada where
we have real seasons I'll find you some great test users!

(Although I've been to the Bay Area and it's not without weather challenges)

------
zelly
Fashion isn't based on personal taste. It's based on emulating other people
and fitting in crowds.

It would be better to train a classifier to learn what clothes fit the current
trend.

------
AndrewKemendo
Pinterest has been doing this for years:

[https://medium.com/@Pinterest_Engineering/taste-graph-
part-1...](https://medium.com/@Pinterest_Engineering/taste-graph-
part-1-assigning-interests-to-pins-9158b4c25906)

How is this different/better than what they are doing?

~~~
aldamiz
Hey Andrew, we started building it in 2012. The concept is similar as you say.
The most relevant difference is the ontology: our ontology is very specific to
what-to-wear needs, theirs isn't. Thanks

~~~
AndrewKemendo
I wouldn't be so sure about them not having the "what-to-wear" ontology. I
worked with them a few years ago and they had a pretty long and comprehensive
list of these categorical webs. It's a core area of focus for them.

Just a heads up.

~~~
aldamiz
Thanks Andrew. They are an amazing team with a great ontology, I agree. Thanks
for the heads up!

------
option_greek
Wow. Got to be the worst fluff article I read in a while. Its just a repeat of
the words taste graph every other sentence.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I agree it's pretty badly written, but I believe the idea is sound since I
worked on something similar in my past startup.

------
goldemerald
That's a funny company. They patented an implementation of a Bayesian Network
and call it something new and amazing.

Not that it matters, as I'm certain other companies use more modern techniques
(deep learning) for "outfit advice".

~~~
dang
Please don't be a jerk in response to other people's work. If you see a
weakness or something missing, point it out in a way people can learn from.
Just spraying bile on things makes this place meaner.

~~~
goldemerald
I appreciate your desire for a better hackernews community, but I disagree
with your assessment of my comment. The article is clearly for marketing, not
quality content. The original poster is indeed a member of the company. That's
not to say company articles are all bad, but the merit of this article is what
I based my comment on. But to be fair, what I consider "bile spewing" is based
on reddit quality comments, so perhaps I should rethink my commenting style.

~~~
tomhoward
You're getting the right idea by the end of that comment :)

Bear in mind that HN began as a community of startup founders and enthusiasts,
and even though the audience has broadened, it's still part of the culture to
be charitable and supportive to people who are just starting out and trying to
get something off the ground.

Not everyone entering the startup world has an MIT PhD (we hope!) and the
ability to write content that has both technical depth and literary polish.

We all have to start somewhere, and the only way to start getting better at
something is to put something out there and see what comes back.

Critique is fine, but we can be constructive and encouraging to help people
improve - just as we'd hope people would to for us if we're taking a risk on
trying something new.

------
RenRav
That seems incredibly tedious. For once I find myself agreeing with Zuckerberg
about clothing choice.

